# PS3 games rated highest?



## fischju (Feb 13, 2008)

In a recent study, data gathered about games on the 3 major systems showed this. 






Oh, but wait ZeWarrior!

The PS3 hasn't been out as long, so only dedicated developers have made games for it and not all the shovelware / crappy downloadable games the other 2 have. Because when you look at the top 10%






You can see that the 360 slightly leads over the PS3. The 360's best games are better than the PS3's best. 

I just wanted to do a premeditative strike.


These can be interpreted so many ways and I would like to remind you that statistics in the science by which if a man has 2 chickens and another man has none, they both have 1.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 13, 2008)

But wii still takes the glory. Like you can all imagina ps2 had ALOT of crappy games (also some great games of course). Still wii seems to fail according to this picture, but dunno if it's trustworthy.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no, not you too GBAtemp...


----------



## fischju (Feb 13, 2008)

The graphs prove that the wii has the smallest number of good games too.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 13, 2008)

The graphs show averages from all the available reviews, meaning they factor in reviews for the craploads of shovelware too. If they didn't factor in the shovelware reviews, then the Wii would have a much higher score.


----------



## fischju (Feb 13, 2008)

But you can't just assign a title like shovelware, and the second graph only shows the top 10% highest rated Wii games.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 13, 2008)

What does LTD mean?

*waits impatiently for ZeWarrior*


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 13, 2008)

I like how the WII bar isnt white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thats prob just me...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

Offtopic, I want to know where your getting at.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

I knew that if you found the numbers, you would make a huge post about how the PS3's games are so much better than the 360's and such.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I knew that if you found the numbers, you would make a huge post about how the PS3's games are so much better than the 360's and such.



No.... lol.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

Deny all you want, because my plan worked! You see the statistics! The 360's best are better than the PS3's best!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Deny all you want, because my plan worked! You see the statistics! The 360's best are better than the PS3's best!



Right.. Because what you think is fact lol. Now if you'll excuse me I'm off to play CoD4.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 14, 2008)

Show me one exclusive on this list rated over 90:

http://www.metacritic.com/games/ps3/scores/


There are zero.

PS3 = massive fail


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Show me one exclusive on this list rated over 90:
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/games/ps3/scores/
> 
> ...



Right... Again. Opinions of one Reviewer = Fact.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Right... Again. Opinions of *one* Reviewer = Fact.



Lollin at this scrub who doesn't know what Metacritic is


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 14, 2008)

but one thing, the wii does have a more limited library than the 360 and ps3. take that into mind.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Right... Again. Opinions of *one* Reviewer = Fact.
> 
> "While doing some data trawling through GameRankings recently, I ran across a phenomenon on the Wii that I hadn't really seen quantified before.
> 
> ...



Opposite. The Wii has a CRAP load of games.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 14, 2008)

Doesn't matter which site is organizing the reviews, the result is the same:

Number of 90+ rated PS3 excsluvies on Metacritic:  ZERO
Number of 90+ rated PS3 exclusives on Gamerakings: ZERO



*90+ Rated Console Exclusives*
Using game review aggregates of all major gaming press.


Wii
Super Mario Galaxy   [97]
Legend of Zelda:TP [95]
Metroid Prime 3 [90]

360
Bioshock [96]
Gears of War [94]
Halo 3 [94]
Mass Effect [91]


PS3
None.



Bring up all the average scores you want, I don't own shovelware.  I prefer to play the best of the best, so there's a certain console that's irrelevant to me at this time.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 14, 2008)

lol PS3 sucks so bad. Why can't it do anything good?


lol just kidding Ze keep your pants on.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

Uhu!!!!, food war!!!, wait this is no food, this is madness!!!!!!, I mean flamewar!, stop it!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Uhu!!!!, food war!!!, wait this is no food, this is madness!!!!!!, I mean flamewar!, stop it!




VVoltz where'd you get your sig? I'd love to have one of those


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> 360
> Bioshock [96]
> Gears of War [94]
> Halo 3 [94]
> Mass Effect [91]



Except for Halo 3, these are all already on PC, or will be. Which would mean the 360 would only have 1 worthwhile game, going by your standards. So cut the 90+ bullshit.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

This is about consoles >__<

If you talk about games with 90% or more, the PC is obviously going to win because of how long it has been around. It has the best games from every generation! (And more than 30 games with ratings higher than 90%)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> This is about consoles >__<



Doesn't make it any less true lol.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Uhu!!!!, food war!!!, wait this is no food, this is madness!!!!!!, I mean flamewar!, stop it!
> ...



Tripletags.com mate!, they have some pretty good designs, too bad the whole process is not automated, you have to add your games manually.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This is about consoles >__<
> ...



The PC is obviously going to win. It has 39 games with ratings over 90%. And the PS3 still fails.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



For a console which has been out half the time of the *main* competition, Then I'd have to say no.  Most of those games came out 2 years after the 360 came out lol... The PS3 has a pretty good amount of games for being out a bit over a year.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> This is about consoles >__<
> 
> If you talk about games with 90% or more, the PC is obviously going to win because of how long it has been around. It has the best games from every generation! (And more than 30 games with ratings higher than 90%)



Going by that logic means you either have to

1. Don't count the games (aka all 4 that were mentioned) that were released in Xbox 360 second year. (since the PS3 is out 1 year)
2. Give the PS3 one more year and compare that to the games released as of now.

My main point is still this 90+ crap. Having a game scoring over 90 doesn't automatically make it the only musthave.

edit, beaten by the guy above me.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

Not again.....
On topic: PS3


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Not again.....
> On topic: PS3




Lol you know right now your spamming? Since this is the general consoles section... not the PS1/2/3 section


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

The 360 had better average scores it's first year. Why the PS3 line goes up: Devs buying into it, making games with an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 face , and the 360 went down because of all the crap that comes out for the popular/easy to develop for system.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> The 360 had better average scores it's first year. Why the PS3 line goes up: Devs buying into it, making games with an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously man, stop. You're just talking out of your ass now. Go relax and play some videogames.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> The 360 had better average scores it's first year. Why the PS3 line goes up: Devs buying into it, making games with an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Self owned. That chart proved for most of the year the PS3 had better games than the 360. And if we go by that chart, the games are just getting worse and worse ( for the 360 )


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

I HAVE GRAPHS! YOU STFU! YOU CAN'T READ GRAPHS! THE GRAPH SHOWS THAT DURING IT'S SECOND YEAR, THE PS3'S GAMES WERE WORSE THAN THE 360'S FIRST YEAR! BITCHES!


ps: hehe," bitches"


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I HAVE GRAPHS! YOU STFU! YOU CAN'T READ GRAPHS! THE GRAPH SHOWS THAT DURING IT'S SECOND YEAR, THE PS3'S GAMES WERE WORSE THAN THE 360'S FIRST YEAR! BITCHES!
> 
> 
> ps: hehe," bitches"



Hope your happy with your soon to come ban


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Except for Halo 3, these are all already on PC, or will be. Which would mean the 360 would only have 1 worthwhile game, going by your standards. So cut the 90+ bullshit.



That's still one more than the PS3.

My favorite ps3 post by a developer, EVER:

-------------------

I read various game forums from time to time, and often see gamers complaining about 'lazy ports' to the ps3. They often mention how the ps3 is the most powerful game console and blame developers working on the console for doing a bad job. Sony has all of these people duped by impressive marketing spin, and I'm often amazed at how potent this type of rhetoric proves to be. For those unaware, I'm going to break it down simply and explain exactly why ports to the ps3 will never be as good as their 360 counter parts, and why most ps3 exclusives will likely continue to suck. First, lets debunk a few common misconceptions:

"The PS3 is more graphically advanced than the 360"

Fill rate is one of the primary ways to measure graphics performance - in essence, it's a number describing how many pixel operations you can perform. The fill rate on the PS3 is significantly slower than on the 360, meaning that games either have to run at lower resolution or use simpler shader effects to achieve the same performance. Additionally, the shader processing on the ps3 is significantly slower than on the 360, which means that a normal map takes more fill rate to draw on the ps3 than it does on the 360. And I'm not talking about small differences here, we're talking roughly half the pixel pushing power.

"Ok, fine, but the cell is like, super powerful"

In theory, sure, but in reality it doesn't work out that way. Game code simply doesn't split well across multiple processors. You can probably find a way to split a few things off fairly easily - put the audio on one processor, animation on another; but generally the breakup is always going to leave several of the SPUs idle or underutilized. On top of that, it's usually not CPU speed that restricts the visuals in games - it's fill rate.

"Uh, Blue Ray!"

Great for watching movies, but not so great for games. Getting data off the blue ray drive takes about twice as long as it does to get the same data off the 360's DVD drive. That translates into longer load times, or god forbid if your streaming from disk, tighter constraints on the amount of data you can stream.

"But it's got a lot more space than DVD"

Ok, you got me there - it does have a lot more space, and there is the potential to use that to do something cool, but thats unlikely to be realized in any useful way. There are tons of compression techniques available for data and I'd personally rather be able to get my data faster than have more of it. Most developers who use the entire Blue Ray drive are doing it to work around other problems with the ps3 such as it's slow loading - for instance, in Resistance: Fall of Man, every art asset is stored on disk once for every level that uses it. So rather than storing one copy of a texture, you're storing it 12 times. If you took that entire game and removed all the duplicate data, it would likely fit on a DVD without any problem. They do this to speed up load times, which, as I pointed out before, are painfully slow on the ps3. So in this case, the extra space is completely wasted.

"Once developers figure out the PS3 they'll maximize the hardware and it will be amazing"

I suspect a small number of PS3 only developers will optimize the hardware to do something cool. However, this will be an exception to the rule, and will likely involved game designs that are specifically designed for the hardware and funded by Sony. If those will prove to be fun or not is another question.

Most of the performance centric research into the PS3 has been around making it easier for developers to get the same level of performance you get out of the 360 naturally. For instance, some developers are using those extra SPU's on the cell to prepare data for the rendering pipeline. Basically, they take the data they would normally send to the graphics chip, send it to an SPU which optimizes it in some manner, then send it to the graphics chip. So, once again we see an 'advantage' in hardware being used to make up for a disadvantage in another area - a common theme with the ps3. And this introduces an extra frame of latency into the equation, making controller response slower.

So, the common theme is this; developers must spend significantly more time and resources getting the PS3 to do what the 360 can already do easily and with a lot less code. Lets look at how this translates into practical realities for a moment:

Why the PS3 version often pails in comparison to the 360 version, and why exclusives often suck:

As outlined above, getting equivalent performance out of the PS3 requires a lot of work unique to the platform, and in many cases, even with all these tricks, you still won't see equivalent performance. Thus, many ps3 games have simplified shaders and run at lower native resolutions than the 360 versions. On top of this, there is shrinking incentive to do this work; the PS3 isn't selling.

The code needed to make the PS3 work is most likely only useful to you on the PS3, as the types of tricks you need to do to make the thing perform are very unique to the platform and unlikely to be useful on any other architecture now or in the future. These issues all stem from unbalanced hardware design, and any future hardware that is this unbalanced will likely be unbalanced in a completely unique way.

Finally, there's the problem of resources. Game Development is, at it's heart, a resource management challenge. Given finite resources, do I have these five engineers work on optimizing the PS3 version to look better, or do I use them to make the game play better and fix bugs? Do I change my design to fit with what the PS3 hardware does well, or simply run the game at a slightly lower resolution on the PS3 to make up for it? Developers striving to push the PS3 hardware have often sacrificed their game in the process.

This post might come across as a lot of Sony bashing, but it's just the reality from the trenches. Sony let their hardware be designed by a comity of business interests rather than a well thought out design that would serve the game development community. They are going to loose hard this round because of it, and I hope that in the next round they take lessons from this round and produce a more balanced and usable machine.

http://jbooth.blogspot.com/2007/10/ps3-mis...s-and-spin.html


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE GRAPHS! YOU STFU! YOU CAN'T READ GRAPHS! THE GRAPH SHOWS THAT DURING IT'S SECOND YEAR, THE PS3'S GAMES WERE WORSE THAN THE 360'S FIRST YEAR! BITCHES!
> ...



You are an idiot.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Except for Halo 3, these are all already on PC, or will be. Which would mean the 360 would only have 1 worthwhile game, going by your standards. So cut the 90+ bullshit.
> ...




Copy and Paste. Anyone can do it. That is a blog. Most likely done by a 360 fanboy. Unless you have something better than a blog, I won't accept crap.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Except for Halo 3, these are all already on PC, or will be. Which would mean the 360 would only have 1 worthwhile game, going by your standards. So cut the 90+ bullshit.
> ...



That's pretty much the only point that counts in this topic, since we're talking about exclusive games here. And guess who he's agreeing with...

Seriously, why bring up other stuff? How long are you planning to keep on doing this. What's next, sales?


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Copy and Paste. Anyone can do it. That is a blog. Most likely done by a 360 fanboy. Unless you have something better than a blog, I won't accept crap.



360 fanboy?  It's Jason Booth, a developer who hates coding PS3, and many other developers in the comments agree, check out the 2nd reply.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Copy and Paste. Anyone can do it. That is a blog. Most likely done by a 360 fanboy. Unless you have something better than a blog, I won't accept crap.
> ...



Again, from a blog. Any Decent developer can make good PS3 games.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

A decent dev with 3 years and 30 million dollars?


----------



## golden (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...


Ok, now you are just in denial. Get a grip. Seriously, or at least make it more dramatic a bit so I can get a good laugh.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(golden @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



Denial? No. Find a better word in your dictionary. Because if Naughty Dog, Imsoniac, Infinity Ward, and even Criterion can make decent games any developer can. They need to realize the PS3 doesn't work the same way the 360 does.


----------



## golden (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Denial? No.


See, that's the denial I am talking about. xD

Anyway, to stay on topic, the PS3 will never really take off although small successes will be made, the PS3 in existence itself is a failure. Time will prove me right. You guys wait and see.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Deny all you want, because my plan worked! You see the statistics! The 360's best are better than the PS3's best!
> ...


Without sarcasm: Opinions of one Reviewer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Opinions of ZeWarriorReturns


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...


Not to take anyone's side, but Call of Duty Four is so far the best shooter I've played on a Sony console.
It is really really good.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

CoD4 is also out on the 360 and PC btw. And it looks better on the PC.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm just saying, offtopic84 was wrong for putting down the PS3 with such terrible reasons, but ZeWarriorReturns is getting back at him with even more ridiculous comments.  Please, offtopic, WHY MUST YOU IGNITE THE FIRE THAT YOU KNOW EXISTS?!!?!  ZeWarriorReturns, using the same comeback that many times on the same forum will not help, I have heard the CoD4 crap several times.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't even own a 360, I just like to make ZeWarrior look silly?

The PC and PS3 versions of CoD4 have the same models and textures, the only thing PC has on it is AA/AF and higher resolutions (not to mention mouse and keyboard...)

I can be truthful!


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I don't even own a 360, I just like to make ZeWarrior look silly?








, offtopic, you're a cool guy and all, but this time you made yourself look silly. The graphs you provided were horrible self pwnage.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

Nah, he seriously doesn't know how to read them. I took a semester of statistics.


----------



## golden (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even own a 360, I just like to make ZeWarrior look silly?
> ...


No self pwnage can surpass the amount that ZeWarrior brings to himself.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

It's senseless fighting over the future of PSTriple now.  In the end of the day speculation is still speculation, and someone will get hurt over some guess.  Not worth it.


----------



## fischju (Feb 14, 2008)

It is all about the newbs though. ZeWarrior would recommend a PS3, and the sane people would recommend a 360...


----------



## Westside (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> It is all about the newbs though. ZeWarrior would recommend a PS3, and the sane people would recommend a 360...


If he could provide a valid reason, then they should by all means get one.  Now I'm a n00b, and Ze couldn't convince me to get one no matter how hard he tries, and then he'll call me an idiot and a 360 fanboy, (while I don't even like Micro$oft) then I would stop talking...  You don't need to do anything, it will only put oil on the *flame.*

I think n00bs should decide by themselves, if what Ze said was enough to motivate you to fork out $$$ to buy a PS3, then he must have a damn good one, and you made a right decision, or you are a moron, and you deserve it.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a PS3 and I'm not complaining, in fact I'm happy. I'm alo happy that my friend has a 360 so I can play and access my GT there during weekends =)
I don't need to compete with anybody and even less because of a console that anyone can actually get up and buy, fanboyism, just as myspace is the cancer of society.


----------



## golden (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I have a PS3 and I'm not complaining, in fact I'm happy. I'm alo happy that my friend has a 360 so I can play and access my GT there during weekends =)
> I don't need to compete with anybody and even less because of a console that anyone can actually get up and buy, fanboyism, *just as myspace is the cancer of society.*


Thank god someone agrees!!!!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 18, 2008)

Although I prefer the 360 over a PS3, PS3 will probably get better when MSG 4 comes out.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 18, 2008)

And why is this a separate thread?


----------



## cubin' (Feb 20, 2008)

PS3 is pretty cool but it's just a bit too expensive for me + 360 has much better games in my opinion.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

I played CoD4 a lot (4 hours more) and I have to say it rocks.
Too bad the PSN's friend support is so lame (you can't add friends IN game).


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> I played CoD4 a lot (4 hours more) and I have to say it rocks.
> Too bad the PSN's friend support is so lame (you can't add friends IN game).



Don't worry, in-game XMB is already done, Sony just needs to add patches to old games, and the new games will be okay. Pretty sure we'll have in-game XMB by Late March. Hopefully Earlier.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I played CoD4 a lot (4 hours more) and I have to say it rocks.
> ...


That sounds fantastic, are you making this up or do you have an informer @ Sony?


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 20, 2008)

COME ON PEOPLE!!

the PS3 is obviously the best system.




































































































PYSCH!!!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(jalapeno @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> COME ON PEOPLE!!
> 
> the PS3 is obviously the best system.



Please, don't start. Enough Fanboy Neurons have already been lost due the Flame Wars.
Let's continue on topic. I have also been playing Tekken: DR Onine Bundle, is quite good!, the Online mode is interesting aswell, you get into a room, and enter a challenger queue to fight the champion, whoever wins becomes the champion, like playing Tekken among friends with online.
The graphics are subpar, but the gameplay is as solid as usual. Too bad this game doesn't have enough enough Marketing. It is really good, eve if it is basically a PS2 game.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> ...



No, But Sony Hinted it at GDC yesterday. 
http://www.dbtechno.com/gaming/2008/02/19/...me-coming-soon/


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> ...


Sounds a bit like some kind of Second Life setting, which I am not a fan of, it may get to "close" and become a playground for pedophiles. But that is just my opinion, and I hope that this will become a great feature.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(Duke_Jay @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Sounds a bit like some kind of Second Life setting, which I am not a fan of, it may get to "close" and become a playground for pedophiles. But that is just my opinion, and I hope that this will become a great feature.



You talking about HOME? Eh. It looks promising.

EDIT: Fixed Overquote.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 20, 2008)

HOME seems very intriguing.  There are only two problems that cause me concern.

First, what the hell is taking so long?  If Sony waits any longer HOME will be a non-factor.  

Second, will HOME be filled with obnoxious teens and pedos?   We all know that message boards are full of anonymous freaks. Just as XBL and PSN are full of racist, psychotic teens.

What will HOME be like?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 20, 2008)

Home looks alright, it isn't as bad as people think it is.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 20 2008 said:


> Home looks alright, it isn't as bad as people think it is.



Can I tell you something?  I'm actually very excited about HOME.  I think it will be a clever way of getting together with my Pals from overseas.  If anything I am frustrated by its constant delay.  I also hope it will have strong policing and the ability to filter anyone a user finds objectionable. 

But with that said, I've also loved the XBL Vision Camera.  Using web cams on a console is a great deal of fun.  Perfect for taking breaks between long gaming sessions.  Plus for the first time I get to actually see some of my online Mates.   I honestly believe cameras should be standard with all next gen systems.  I only wish MS would create some sort of Eye Toy game for their camera.  (Love the Eye Toy btw)


----------

